# City of Rain 雨之巿 - Vancouver (One photo a day)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I took this photo today.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

another one from yesterday


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver's Ongoing Fall "Rainocalypse" by susan gittins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Humming in the Rain - Vancouver, British Columbia by Barra1man (Catching Up!), on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Wonderful Photos :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My photo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clemencebourrin/6808220024/

Rain on Vancouver

Everything is in the title... Vancouver is not called "raincity" without reason


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver, rain city by Matthew Wild, on Flickr


The rain-slick city streets of Vancouver, BC.

London’s streets may be paved with gold, ours with puddles. Still, they make for a better nighttime shot, allowing all sorts of reflections.

This shows Granville Street, Vancouver’s main transit hub and entertainment district. It’s a zoo around midnight, but I have it pretty much to myself this early in the day.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain in Vancouver by Drew Makepeace, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Illuminated Signs along Granville Street in Vancouver BC at Night - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

rain by .BЯДЙDΦЙ., on Flickr
Fall colours portend the beginning of unrelenting winter rains in Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crazy Rain by lulidesigns - blythecouture, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain in Vancouver by Drew Makepeace, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

At Locarno in the Rain Today. by Robin Thom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Busy Lively Rainy Day. by oooNJooo, on Flickr

The nightlight in Vancouver is awesome... Well not so much with rain. However, it is quite interesting result when i combine them together. So many things to play with, so little time....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Raining in Vancouver by c.skipwithsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4918990244/

Feels like Rain

It rains a lot in Vancouver , this dude is just ready for any eventuality


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures and the whole thread! kay: After seing these pictures, I will not forget taking an umbrealla with myself when travelling to Vancouver for sure.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

some cool photos from Vancouver....thanks @Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver, BC by sanial, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sunset, rain, thunder, and fireworks in vancouver by twkonefal, on Flickr


this was the evening before South Africa competed at the Vancouver Celebration of light. there was rain, thunder and lightning all throughout the sunset and during the performance. the light was supernatural and wonderous.


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

No matter if its snow or rain, Vancouver is amazing always :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain by kineticfoto, on Flickr

Contrary to many Vancouverites, I'm actually one who really welcomes the much needed rain. Our city was parched from the driest September in more than a century. I was frankly quite sick of the dry weather where the city air quality was deteriorating, smog was creeping in, grass was tinder dry, all was safari brown instead of the lush green. So, here you go, "Woohoo! The rain is here!"


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Does it ever stop raining in Vancourver?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We might have a total of about 30 days in a year without rain if we are lucky.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> We might have a total of about 30 days in a year without rain if we are lucky.


Oh my, this sounds quite extreme. However, such conditions make the sunny days much more valuable and anticipated. 
I will check more posts in the thread to understand what do people do when it rains almost every single day.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

8k in the rain. by kvdl, on Flickr


----------



## automat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Walking in the rain (Explored) by . Jianwei ., on Flickr


 so cool!!!


----------



## bsq109 (Mar 2, 2013)

CITY OF RAIN looks so romantic! I really like this city!!! Great thread!


----------



## junerain (May 19, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vancouver!!!! at Sunset by WestPeak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ nice shot but where's the rain?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a great picture, indeed. kay:


----------



## junerain (May 19, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver's Ongoing Fall "Rainocalypse" by susan gittins, on Flickr


 so romantic


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

wooww..
so wet! every single day is rain..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ haha, yeah pretty much!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rain rain go away by Eugene's Likeness, on Flickr


----------



## automat (Mar 27, 2013)

very attractive photos!


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ haha, yeah pretty much!


how many milimeeter rain fall in vancouver per year..???


----------



## pettie (Mar 27, 2013)

LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

philipdj said:


> how many milimeeter rain fall in vancouver per year..???


don't know but we have lots of rain and that's what the name, City of Rain comes from. 




Downpour in Vancouver by smatts, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Granville street in the rain by Helen.Ailsa, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spring in Vancouver/ Flowers for Matthew by vmkitchen, on Flickr


----------



## tdxer (Jan 25, 2013)

awesome photos!


----------



## automat (Mar 27, 2013)

very beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

olympic rings in vancouver. by kvdl, on Flickr


----------



## junerain (May 19, 2013)

cool photos


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

can you guess,or maybe get the data,how many milimeter rain fall in vancouver per year..???


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

It really lives up to its nickname.


----------



## Metropole (Jun 14, 2005)

*Rain*

Vancouver is Canada's third most rainy city, with over 161 rainy days per year. As measured at Vancouver airport in Richmond, Vancouver receives 1153.1 mm of rain per year. By comparison, the amount of rainfall in London, England is nearly half that of Vancouver. In North Vancouver, about 20 km away from the Vancouver airport, the amount of rain received doubles to 2477 mm per year as measured at the base of Grouse Mountain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_Vancouver

PS: I've been to Vancouver a couple of times but mainly live in Toronto.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/treygeiger/4022496031/in/photostream/


----------



## junerain (May 19, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Downpour in Vancouver by smatts, on Flickr


 very beautiful


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Rain and The Loneliness. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Through The Rain. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Vancouver in rain YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fluffy Ridiculousness by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr

Usually and especially in rainy day like these, i would be super cozy on the couch reading all day long. I put on the poncho raincoat with camera sleeve and started wondering on Granville street. Funny that pedestrians are less caring about street photographer during the bad weather condition which make it easy for me to get around. Well, this particular shot was different. I saw her (the lady in fluffy pink jacket) from 70 meters away, and that jacket was on my list of street photos i must taken before i die (you are next those ridiculous Ipad photographers!.). I got pretty serious and prepared the shoot from right across the street, waiting until she was in the right distance. i smiled and shot. As you can see the reaction on one particular is quite amazing. The guy on the left was smiling (he knew!), and the young lady on the right was not impressed at all (really?? hand umbrella?). The lady with fluffy jacket had no idea what to do , and one behind didn't see me yet. These street shot in the rain, i try really hard not to include the boring white sky as much as possible. That is something to do for the street work in the rain. Hope i could encourage you guys to get out there and have some fun shooting in the bad weather condition!.


----------



## tdxer (Jan 25, 2013)

What a lovely thread! I love this thread! Super awesome ! Super romantic photos ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunglasses, Hard Rain, and The Umbrella. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Another city of rain.... Hong Kong. 


Tough Day by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## bsq109 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yellow Fever said:


> Another city of rain.... Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> Tough Day by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


IMO，香港的雨天给人的感觉一点也不浪漫，因为我觉得香港不是一个浪漫的城市。我觉得温哥华的雨天很浪漫，因为这个城市给人的感觉就非常浪漫。


----------

